# Pyramid lake Nevada



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

I am currently planning a trip to Fish the Fabled Pyramid lake for their jumbo Cutthroat trout. i havent done ANY stillwater flyfishing and i might be doing some surf fishing i guess you could say. i was just wondering if anyone on the site has fished pyramid and had a guide service or lodging they could recomend.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

A trip I would love to do myself, only not fly fishing. Good luck.


----------

